# Support Oceans 21



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

WWF - WWF-Backed Oceans Bill Clears Congressional Panel -

Our oceans are facing the death of a million cuts. It is time for our government to stop managing our most valuable resources in a piecemeal fashion and transition to a strong, coordinated national ocean policy. Now is your opportunity to tell national leaders that you support Healthy Oceans legislation - urge your Congressmen to support Oceans 21 and give your ocean the due respect it deserves. Please participate and make your voice heard!

Take Action: Support Oceans-21: Healthy Oceans Legislation


----------

